# 7-19 offshore report



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

left out of orange beach about 530. left with about 15 pinfish in the trap and headed out the pass. caught some LY's about a mile outside the pass along with some crazyfish for the chum churn. havent been able to get much sat imagery the last couple days so we just picked the elbow to try and troll for a little while. got out there and the water was green and not much going on. trolled for about 1.5 to 2 hours with nothing. no rips around but we did see a few flyers and lots of bonita. decided it was not in the cards so we headed to some rocks about 50 miles SW. anchored up in 250 ft on our first spot and it was pretty slow going. i think we got a scamp and a couple of white snapper. time to move on. went to another area and found some good relief in 230 ft. anchored up and the bite was on pretty quick here. started catching some nice scamp right away. they liked the squid and live pinfish. most of the scamp were in the 5-7 lb range. we had thrown some of the crazyfish in the livewell. i decided to try one but have never had any luck with crazyfish for bait so i was not expecting much. well, i drop one down and about 2 seconds after it hits the bottom it gets hammered. 










up came this 15 lb scamp. definitely the biggest we have had on the boat. i guess i started a trend cause everyone on the boat scrambled to get a crazyfish and they caught a 12 lb snapper and two 12 lb red grouper. 




























we picked upmore nice scamp, snapper and one more red grouper. and they were biting everything. we lost a nice king that got wrapped in the anchor line. we also had a big eatin size live mullet that we put out on the freeline. it sat out there forever then we hear a splash and the chase is on. next thing you know this big king skies on that mullet and easily got 10 feet in the air. it was quite an awesome sight. the seas were pretty good all day and the current was moderate. a good day of fishing and some good supper.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

those are the fish everyone wants to see good catch.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is pretty neat that the crazyfish worked so well. You are a brave man for just attempting to get them on a hook without getting finned. They always looked like they would be a good bait but I have never heard of anyone having any luck with them until your report. Another bait that works [and there are tons of them around] are moonfish. I used to think they were only good for chum but if you put them on the bottom they will get bit. That is a beautiful scamp in the picture. Really good report, thank you.


----------



## Fishfinder (Sep 22, 2008)

looks like a great day really wish i could have been there, congrats.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine box of fish and one beautiful scamp!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a nice haul.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

great job guys definatly a good day for sure ,sucks that the trolling bite sucked but you definatly made the best of it.Beautiful scamp by the way.

TIM


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Anybody know the proper name of the crazyfish??


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice fish, I bet that Scamp will be delicious.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats a huge Scamp and one fine box of fish. Thanks for the report and pic's.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome trip had a blast, here are a few more pics..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

S-T-U-D Scamp..Congrats on a great trip...


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm the one in the blue dewrag. I had a great time! I can't wait to see what the 50lb+ grouper feels like to land.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Great report 7seas. Your day beat the heck out of mine spent in the office.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man thats a boxfull right there!!! monster scamp too! congrats


----------

